# My Alpaca boys and pet sheep : )



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thought i would share pics of my boys and girls 

Solomon, Pablo and Aero  









Aero when he too hot  









Pablo as a baby  


















Heidi









Hazel









Group photo  









Anyone else have alpacas, mine are three castrated males, i started to breeding them but decided it wasnt for me as i wouldnt want to part with them lol, so sold the two females to a super home and kept the three young boys


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a happy looking group!! Heidi and Hazel have such pretty faces...they look so inquisitive.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not have any but man are they cute.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are delightful pictures, what a neat batch of animals you have!

Jan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Gotta love those alpaca faces! Your sheep are beautiful too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are all nice animals.... :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Alpacas they are just sooo adorable (and expensive!) Their fur is sooo soft!   

Your sheep are adorable too!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys  pleased you all liked them so much, they are a great bunch i love them all, they are such characters and make me laugh so much, my two goats herd them up lol which is really funny to watch :ROFL:


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

I love Heidi's face! So cute!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

My boyfriends mom has 4 Llamas and to be honest I can't stand them. 

I think the Alpacas look a lot nicer and looks like it would be a nicer animal to have.

The llamas are gross and smelly and just all around disgusting..lol


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love sheep! I have two. I have been thinking about getting a LG llama. I didn't like my LGD and I like donkeys but am worried about the braying.

Nice group you have. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you :greengrin: 

I much prefer the alpacas to llamas, although i do like llamas and use to own one, i have found the alpacas much quieter natured and they would dream of spitting at me thank goodness.

Alpacas must be sheared annually though where as llamas dont get sheared, well not in the uk anyhow not sure about warmer countries.

I like donkeys too and the braying would worry me also, a friend had some though and to be honest i dont think they were too bad  

Whats an LG llama and a LGD?


----------

